# Breakthrough paint and hlvp sprayer



## trent43 (Feb 10, 2019)

*Breakthrough paint and hvlp sprayer*

Guys im painting my cabinets. I went with ppg breakthrough. Paint sprays like a dream,right out of the can,but my hvlp sprayer starts spitting after 10 minutes of spraying time. I have a homeright extra sprayer ,which has always done excellent job but this stuff dries quickly. Can i use extender or am i doing something wrong here.Thanks for help.. The spitting is caused by dry paint chunks


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

trent43 said:


> Guys im painting my cabinets. I went with ppg breakthrough. Paint sprays like a dream,right out of the can,but my hvlp sprayer starts spitting after 10 minutes of spraying time. I have a homeright extra sprayer ,which has always done excellent job but this stuff dries quickly. Can i use extender or am i doing something wrong here.Thanks for help.. The spitting is caused by dry paint chunks


Extender would certainly help, but you're better off spraying with an airless. Lots of other discussions on here about it. Either that or get a bigger tip..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## trent43 (Feb 10, 2019)

My hvlp gun came with different tips.. Should i try the next tip up in size?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm unfamiliar with your hvlp unit, but I generally thin my acrylics a bit and use the largest tip possible. The air is going to dry the tip out really fast. Need to keep it clean..HVLPs aren't really made for latex products. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd imagine spraying breakthrough with a hvlp would be difficult. The stuff dries too fast for that an you'll always have clogging issues. Airless is the way to go with it and I've found that a 308 tip works the best. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

trent43 said:


> Guys im painting my cabinets. I went with ppg breakthrough. Paint sprays like a dream,right out of the can,but my hvlp sprayer starts spitting after 10 minutes of spraying time. I have a homeright extra sprayer ,which has always done excellent job but this stuff dries quickly. Can i use extender or am i doing something wrong here.Thanks for help.. The spitting is caused by dry paint chunks


Thin with water 4 oz per quart. Use the green nozzle. Keep a wet microfiber rag handy and wipe off nozzle as you go then point away from the door and start spraying. Strain the paint as well.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

I've had good success with Breakthrough shot from HVLP right out of the can. I've stepped it up to a 2.5mm tip but also have used the stock tip. I strain every load.


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

I wish I had read this first. I just sprayed out Breakthrough and I diluted it, trial and error to end up with two tablespoons of water per 8 ounces of paint. That works out to 4 ounces per quart. Reading this thread would have saved me about 3 hours of experimentation. What does that say about me?

NOTE: Breakthrough 250VOC


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Packard said:


> I wish I had read this first. I just sprayed out Breakthrough and I diluted it, trial and error to end up with two tablespoons of water per 8 ounces of paint. That works out to 4 ounces per quart. Reading this thread would have saved me about 3 hours of experimentation. What does that say about me?
> 
> NOTE: Breakthrough 250VOC


Just make sure you write down your formula for success so you can easily replicate it the next time around.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

mug said:


> Thin with water 4 oz per quart. Use the green nozzle. Keep a wet microfiber rag handy and wipe off nozzle as you go then point away from the door and start spraying. Strain the paint as well.


Yes....the rag is a good trick when spaying quick drying products. Same goes for spraying lacquer (only naturally you'll want lacquer thinner). Prevents that "lacquer-sickle" from forming on the cap.

And it took me a couple of years to learn, but always do strain your paint. Saves a lot of time in the end!


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

RH said:


> Just make sure you write down your formula for success so you can easily replicate it the next time around.


I will write it with black marker on the bottom of the can. I don't know what I will do when the can is empty though.:smile:


----------

